# Newbie Seeking Advice



## FishyTales (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi All,

I have a tank with Bala Sharks, a Sailfin Pleco and two Yoyo loaches in. :fish: The tank has been set up over a year now.

I would like to add Cichlids if possible. I know there are many different Cichlids available and I am wondering which (if any) are compatible with what I already have in my tank.

If none are compatible then I will probably invest in another tank to accommodate Cichlids only.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Please give the dimensions of your tank.


----------



## FishyTales (Sep 3, 2013)

Sorry lol

Its 200 litres (52.83 US gallons)

My 2 Bala Sharks are around 4 inches long

My Sailfin is currently 3 inches long

My 2 Yoyo's are 2 inches long


----------



## Chloe Bell (Dec 26, 2012)

Best to keep Cichlids with Cichlids. I have a tank of peacocks and haps and a smaller tank with a Jewel and a Jack Dempsey. Purchased most unsexed and I have bout 60 percent males and 40 percent females would be better the other way around but for now everyone seems as happy as cichlids can get with one another.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The bala shark is a 14" fish that likes to be kept in groups of 5 or more and needs a 72" tank. I would not add cichlids.


----------



## POPSS (Aug 24, 2013)

how olds the sail fin pleco. it should be a good 8 to 10" after a year. and will grow up to 18" , tank is going to be to small for him let alone the Bala.


----------



## FishyTales (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you for your replies.

They will be moved to a larger tank when I move house (in the new year)

I bought the Sailfin in February 2013.

Would the tank I have at the moment (52g) be an acceptable size for a small species of Cichlid?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What are the dimensions of the tank, that is, the length x width x height?


----------



## FishyTales (Sep 3, 2013)

Length 100cm x Width 40cm x Height 55cm


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

So approx. 39"L x 16"W x 22"H. It would be great for a Tanganyika shell dweller or another small cichlid species if your current fish stock is relocated.


----------



## FishyTales (Sep 3, 2013)

Deeda said:


> So approx. 39"L x 16"W x 22"H. It would be great for a Tanganyika shell dweller or another small cichlid species if your current fish stock is relocated.


Thanks 

Any other small cichlid species in particular that would be best?


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

Other potential Cichlids would be a pair of Angels with some German Blue Rams or Apistos than add a shoal of Cory Cats and some nice dithers. I am not sure of your feeling towards Tetras, Danios and Barbs but I will tell you there is a bounty of killer rare types available including Red Cap Moon Tetra, Cherry Red Congo Tetra, Ruby Tetra, Jelly Bean Tetra, Rose Line Danio, Panthirana's Danio, Rohan's Tear Spot Barb and Mascara Barb to name a few.


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

Its been awhile since I have kept Central American Cichlids however I can recommend from experience both the Cryptoheros Nanoluteus and Sajica. I believe either one of these will be compatible in your tank and there is a possibility that one male of each could be housed together. If you want a true dwarf Central American Cichlid than purchase a pair of Nanolutues and enjoy their beauty. Both of these animals are gorgeous and you cant go wrong either way.


----------



## FishyTales (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you for your advice - I will do some research into your suggestions


----------

